# Safe Treatment for Hibiscus against Aphids?



## KingInCulver (Mar 16, 2013)

Ryan's favorite treat and snack plant, his hibiscus, is suffering from aphids - what's a good short term and long term treatment? Something I can do to prevent or repel the pests, while still making sure that the hibiscus is still safe for him to eat?

is there such a thing as organic pesticides? or a DIY treatment?


----------



## wellington (Mar 16, 2013)

I have no idea if this will work or not. Mi have heard many times to treat plant pests with dish soap, mixed with water and stray with spray bottle. Before feeding to tort, just rinse off.


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Mar 16, 2013)

wellington said:


> I have no idea if this will work or not. Mi have heard many times to treat plant pests with dish soap, mixed with water and stray with spray bottle. Before feeding to tort, just rinse off.



I have tried this and with time the aphids do come off. Goodluck!


----------



## Aquila80 (Mar 16, 2013)

Buy some ladybugs. They eat aphids and they are cheap (I now local store where they sell sell them. $8 for 1500


Buy some ladybugs. They eat aphids and they are cheap (I now local store where they sell sell them. $8 for 1500


----------



## bigred (Mar 16, 2013)

Ive never tried this but Ive heard putting worm castings on the trunk of the tree will take care of this problem. Local nursery should have this


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2013)

bigred said:


> Ive never tried this but Ive heard putting worm castings on the trunk of the tree will take care of this problem. Local nursery should have this



There was a thread on this here a while back. I have not tried it either since hibiscus won't survive here long enough to get an aphid infestation, but I'd sure like to know if it works.

The soapy water thing has never worked for me on other plants.


----------



## bigred (Mar 16, 2013)

Tom said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Ive never tried this but Ive heard putting worm castings on the trunk of the tree will take care of this problem. Local nursery should have this
> ...



Im going to try it in the next couple weeks, we have some big hibiscus plants and already having problems. Im sure it takes time to see if it works or not so I will let you guys know


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 17, 2013)

I take my hibiscus outside and spray the heck out of it with the hose! Those buggers hang on tight, but it's the most effective treatment I've found


----------



## KingInCulver (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks everyone, i'll be trying these out and will report back!


----------



## mainey34 (Mar 17, 2013)

Have you tried the dawn dish soap with olive oil? It has to be rinsed off well the next day before the sun hits. Or it will burn the leaves. I use this method on all plants...


----------



## jaizei (Mar 17, 2013)

a few drops of peppermint oil in 1/2 cup water, sprayed on, can be a deterrent. Dusting with diatomaceous earth should help as well.


----------



## sueb4653 (Mar 17, 2013)

spraying alchol also works but I like ladybugs the best


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Smearing the offending insect on as much of the plant or collecting and blendering with water then spraying the mixture on the plant will help keep the buggers away.


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Mar 19, 2013)

LadyBugs!!! Go to home depot or lowes....you should be able to buy a box of them..if the infestation is large enough the lady bugs will stick around to clean up the mess. this works I've used it on roses....good luck!!


not only does it work but you also wont have to worry about the flowers having chemicals or dish soap on them when you feed them to your torts.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes to lady bugs! 

If you can plant a Artemisia absinthium / wormwood plant or more nearby, it will draw the aphids away from your hibiscus and lady bugs will have their babies on the plant. In a few weeks my artemisia absinthium (yes, the one they used to use to make absinthe) will be covered with little specks ... ladybug babies ... thousands. Every year, something to look forward to

I also use chicken manure, as well as worm castings, to prevent aphids and whitefly on hibiscus. I think something happens chemically when the plant takes in the manure/castings and makes it yukky tasting for these pests. Then again, healthy plants, are less likely to get pests so it could be that by building up the soil and getting some nutrients into the hibiscus it is now strong enough to resist. 

Another good thing for your hibsicus is coffee grounds. Dump all your used coffee grounds (or ask a coffee house for theirs, for your garden) and rake into the soil around your shrub, and water in. And if you soak your feet in epsom salts, dump the water on your hibsicus or roses after your soak. The magnesium will give you more flowers and our tortoises love those hibsicus and roses, so the more, the better.


----------

